# How to shrink an image altogether?



## xDahlia (Sep 5, 2008)

I have this big image. I need it shrinked down to a smaller size. How would I do that? ;o.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Sep 5, 2008)

you can use photoshop, or if you dont feel like pirating/buying a copy, you can use paint's stretch/skew option.

image>stretch/skew>use stretch options (the options you use are in percentages, so if you want an exact pixel dimension, use a calculator to figure out the percentage)


----------



## JPH (Sep 5, 2008)

Go to Online-Image-Editor.com and load up your image.
Then you'll see the size of the image (length x width). Just change the pixel number to your liking.

Or in Paint go to Image -> Attributes and change the size there


----------



## Kasoz (Sep 5, 2008)

or use Paint.NET opensource photoshop like image editor


----------



## BiscuitBee (Sep 5, 2008)

If you're using Windows XP, get the picture resize power toy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/Downloa...ppowertoys.mspx

Then, just right click and select "resize image".  You can do this for multiple images, as well.


----------

